# Stay Where We're At Or?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife was counting on getting hired on where she has worked as Semi Retired for last 3 years.

Ok I'm jumping the Gun, But it is looking like she won't get hired or at least not with the benefits they was talking about.

If she don't get hired here with her knowledge she can get hired anywhere in the U.S. She was asking me what to do? I told her just retire. First she don't know if she can just set at home.

Then there is where to live. Right now we are living in 1,800 Sq. Ft. House, needs some work, we still have 5 years paying on it, oh on 3 1/2 Acres which other than some Gardening not really being used.

But we have our Cabin. 440 Sq. Ft. on 90'X100' Lot basically can't have nothing but our Dogs because of Trees but is paid for.

Both areas we like but where we live now has town 15K Population with Large City conveniences.

We could sell the place we have now for about double what we paid for it. We would sell everything here because we already have everything at the Cabin.

If it comes to this would you keep both places or sell and move to the Cabin? Not putting out and will be happy with either.

Oh my wife right now enjoys going to the Cabin in Summer, going Fishing and Swimming in the Lake, and the shops in town.

big rockpile


----------



## royB (Dec 15, 2004)

would it be at all attractive to rent the house and move to the cabin? that way you keep your equity and get some cash flow coming in from the rent


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

We are kinda in the same dilemma.

The "Place" is a log cabin 16' X 40'....with acreage.... Paid for.....
But has a loft (stairs)....and is a ways out for medical services.

City house has a mortgage....but could be paid off as well...have been using the tax deduction.
One level ranch.....big enough for 2 but easy to take care of .....and heat and cool.

Cabin sounds good ....was always the plan to move there....

Biggest problem is .....What do we do with all this "stuff".......LOL.
Still not sure.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Sell that cabin and pay off the other house.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well my wife got hired so we will stay here and keep the Cabin.

big rockpile


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Every once in a while you have thoughts of moving. If this ever comes up again in the future, if I were you, I'd consider moving where you have a choice of good doctors nearby and a piece of property where you can be mobile in a wheelchair (ie: flat land) due to your mobility issues.
Lots of places in the south that are pretty rural yet within an hour's plus drive of a large city.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> Every once in a while you have thoughts of moving. If this ever comes up again in the future, if I were you, I'd consider moving where you have a choice of good doctors nearby and a piece of property where you can be mobile in a wheelchair (ie: flat land) due to your mobility issues.
> Lots of places in the south that are pretty rural yet within an hour's plus drive of a large city.


Oh here got a Good Hospital 10 miles away but the only Doctor that will take me is 70 miles away.

Most our property is level.

The Cabin is a different story no Hospital and the whole place is on a hillside.

big rockpile


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Maybe sell the cabin anyway, and use the money for an emergency fund...you always seem to be having some kind of trouble, and with an emergency fund, you won't have to go crazy looking for solutions.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

WE OFTEN TALK ABOUT MOVING OUT OF THE KANSAS CITY AREA TO A SMALL TOWN. HOWEVER AT THIS AGE OF NEARING 72 WE SEEM TO BE HAVING A GOOD DEAL OF MEDICAL ISSUES..SERIOUS MEDICAL ISSUES. SO WE HAVE TO PUT OUR MEDICAL CONDITIONS & OUR EXTREMELY CLOSE LOCATION TO THE HOSPITALS, DRUG STORES & GROCERY STORES AT THIS AGE. I EXPERIENCED FLASH PULMONARY EDEMA SUDDENLY IN MARCH OUT OF THE BLUE. HAD WE BEEN ANOTHER MILE FROM THE ER I WOULD NOT HAVE LIVED THRU IT. GOT THERE JUST IN TIME TO BE INTUBATED & ON A BREATHING MACHINE FOR 2 DAYS AFTERWARD. BEING OUT IN THE BOONIES WOUD HAVE KILLED ME ASAP. SO, WE HAVE DECIDED WITH THIS HEART CONDITION WE CAN'T AFFORD TO NOT STAY IN THE BIG CITY . EVEN RENT IN A SM APT IS HIGHER NOW THAN OUR HOUSE PAYMENT, TAXES, INSURANCE ETC. SO, LIKE IT OR NOT WE STAY & STILL DAY DREAM ABOUT LIVING AT THE LAKE OR OUT ON THE SMALL 40 ACRE FARM WE SOLD. SOMETIMES YOUR HEALTH ISSUES DICTATE YOUR LIVING ISSUES. WELL, I SHOULD SAY IT SURE DID FOR US.


----------

